# Fencing for 2 month old goats???



## Willow's Meadow (Feb 23, 2011)

We might be getting goats this summer and I was originally thinking I would just use wooden fencing and electric fencing for adult goats. But if I get goats I'll probably get 2 month old goats. Would it be better to have wire goat fencing(like this.....http://www.tractorsupply.com/fencing/fi ... t--3660338) and split rail fencing instead electric fencing and split rail fencing??? There is a split rail fence but I was gonig to put the wire goat fence on it too.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

I have the fence that you gave the tractor supply link for with electric.... I only added the electric after they started getting out so you could just start w/ the split rail and wire. I'd put the wire on the inside so it is harder for them to climb out.
Hope this helps,
M.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

how much do you plan on fencing in? I do recommend wire fencing especially for kids. But if you fence in a smaller area for teh kids with the wire fencing and then a larger area with the wood fencing and hot wire for when they get older that could work too. This will help if you ever have a power outage or snow shorts out the line you can put them in the wire enclosure.


----------

